
Facebook and Twitter threatened with sanctions in UK 'fake news' inquiry - dreamfactored
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2017/dec/28/facebook-and-twitter-threatened-with-sanctions-in-uk-fake-news-inquiry
======
dreamfactored
> "what’s important is, well, the extent of fake accounts. If you’re selling
> advertising against those numbers, that cannot be ethical, and clearly that
> is something the advertising industry should be interested in."

ouch

